# *** Info on ASA Ga. State Championship ***



## passthru24 (Jun 18, 2014)

2014 ASA Georgia State 
ChampionshipSponsored By​Southtowne Motors of Newnan, Ga.Hosted By​River Bottom Outdoors15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217

July 12th & 13th, 20144 – 15 Target Ranges Come on out and go for the Buckle​Some Archery Vendors and Products will be on site
Such as:
Strothers Bows,                                   Apache Bowstrings,                                           PSE Archery,                                        Obession Bows,                                   
Blob Targets,                                        BMF Stabilizers,                                                           Bowhunter Supply Store,                  Squiggly Doodles,
Georgia Archery,                                 LCA Archery​Lodging available @ La Quinta Inn 770-502-8430

There will food provided by J Holt’s BBQ.                              Also every adult that enters the ASA State Championship will have 1 out of 5 chances to win $100.00​​                                                                        Anyone need more info please call Scott @ 678-378-0816​


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 18, 2014)

If anyone uses the address in your GPS or phone it may send you to the wrong area, may want to make sure your headed in the right direction. Sometimes it works correct. Just give us a call if need be 678-378-0816 ask for Scott.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jun 18, 2014)

Cant wait. Looking forward to it!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 19, 2014)

Obsession bows are going to be there ? Cant wait to get my hands on one of them. 

So whats the format ? 
2 - 15 target courses, casual start and shoot the same day or 15 targets each day, shooters choice ?


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 20, 2014)

Please tell me you've already fed the ticks!


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 1, 2014)

Getting everything ready for the Big One, hope to see everyone here. This will be one State Shoot you don't want to miss !!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 1, 2014)

Casual start? 8 AM - 3 PM ?


----------



## bowgirl (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow!  Sounds like a Great one!  See ya there!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can we still shoot'em all in one day?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 3, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Obsession bows are going to be there ? Cant wait to get my hands on one of them.
> 
> So whats the format ?
> 2 - 15 target courses, casual start and shoot the same day or 15 targets each day, shooters choice ?





Hunter922 said:


> Casual start? 8 AM - 3 PM ?





alligood729 said:


> Can we still shoot'em all in one day?


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 3, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Can we still shoot'em all in one day?



if you think your old body can handle it


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok,, Sorry I haven't gotten back sooner. RBO will have 4-15 Target Ranges set up, so all shooters will have to shoot 2-15 target ranges. Start times are 8am to 3pm both days. Everyone will be busted up and put into groups by RBO. You can shoot them all in one day if you want. Anyone have anymore questions Please Just give me a call at 678-378-0816 and I will be glad to help.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 4, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Ok,, Sorry I haven't gotten back sooner. RBO will have 4-15 Target Ranges set up, so all shooters will have to shoot 2-15 target ranges. Start times are 8am to 3pm both days. Everyone will be busted up and put into groups by RBO. You can shoot them all in one day if you want. Anyone have anymore questions Please Just give me a call at 678-378-0816 and I will be glad to help.



How about parking.. Just kidding.....Should be fun...
see you Saturday.


----------



## Monster02 (Jul 5, 2014)

Fun class?!?! Never got to make it to a qualifier!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 5, 2014)

One week out people.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 6, 2014)

Monster02 said:


> Fun class?!?! Never got to make it to a qualifier!



Yes, anyone can come and shoot for fun.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 6, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> if you think your old body can handle it



My "old body" can handle it better than your young behind....bet on that!!!


----------



## BigJimT (Jul 6, 2014)

just a question, is novice known or unknown. If known do you all supply the distance on the back of the stake or on a piece of paper, or do I need to invest into a rangefinder? Same for women's hunter class.


----------



## BigJimT (Jul 6, 2014)

Also what's the cost of the shoot.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 7, 2014)

Scott - another question, do we have to pre-register or just come on down and shoot?


----------



## Monster02 (Jul 8, 2014)

why do you have to qualify???


----------



## tomski007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Are the courses in the shade or sun? Might come shoot for fun if shady.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 8, 2014)

Monster02 said:


> why do you have to qualify???



per ASA rules.

C.    Competitors must be current members of ASA to be eligible for trophies and prizes at an ASA State Championship.
D.    All shooters eligible to participate in an ASA State Championship will have qualified by shooting in at least one state qualifier in that state.  Life Members and State Qualifier Byes are exempt.  Youth and Young Adult (not in college) do not have to qualify to shoot in their State Championship.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 8, 2014)

*Smoke*

If you qualified in semi can you change to known?


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 8, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> If you qualified in semi can you change to known?



No..


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 8, 2014)

tomski007 said:


> Are the courses in the shade or sun? Might come shoot for fun if shady.



It's July, it is hot in the shade as well.. Come shoot.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 9, 2014)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> If you qualified in semi can you change to known?


I think you can change class one time during the season but on state shoots you must re qualify. 
I qualified in K45 and re qualified in seniors hunter. ASA was good with it.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 9, 2014)

BigJimT said:


> just a question, is novice known or unknown. If known do you all supply the distance on the back of the stake or on a piece of paper, or do I need to invest into a rangefinder? Same for women's hunter class.



Novice is all Known with a Max 30yrds. and we will provide a yardage sheet. Also same for Women's Hunter.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dyrewulf said:


> Scott - another question, do we have to pre-register or just come on down and shoot?



You do not have to pre register, come shoot anytime between 8am and 3pm. Casual Start. Groups will be busted up as much as possible.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 9, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I think you can change class one time during the season but on state shoots you must re qualify.
> I qualified in K45 and re qualified in seniors hunter. ASA was good with it.



If you have qualified in one class, then that will be the class you must shoot, Unless you have re qualified in another class.


----------



## gray bomber (Jul 9, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> If you have qualified in one class, then that will be the class you must shoot, Unless you have re qualified in another class.


 I think the exception to that is for youth. I emailed ASA concerning my son changing equipment since qualifying and not shooting pins any longer and she said it was no problem plus youth didn't have to qualify to shoot state. Just posting for any youth shooters this may affect.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 11, 2014)

Tomorrow am people.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 11, 2014)

Will be there early, but probably won't get to shoot. Gonna be repping for PSE.....my buddy Jim Landrum bout poked his eye out last week so I said I'd be him tomorrow. Gonna have all the 2014 models including the Full Throttle and the DNA...come see me!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> E.....my buddy Jim Landrum bout poked his eye out last week so I said I'd be him tomorrow.



First I hope Landrum is ok, but that comment alone is worthy of about 97 different funny comebacks. The first one that popped in my mind is the Christmas movie. "You'll shoot out your eye." and from there into the brand envy stuff that us archers love such as "Yep, drawing back a Full Throttle is rough!" 

But seriously I hope Jim is ok. See you tomorrow Alligood.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 12, 2014)

Lets get show rolling


----------



## KillZone (Jul 12, 2014)

It's party time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 12, 2014)

It's time to shoot.. Here we go...


----------



## HeatherMichelle (Jul 12, 2014)

On our way! So excited and can't wait to shoot!!! Scott you always have a great course. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2014)

I can feel your targets trembling from here. I'm on the way !


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you RBO for a great State Shoot!  Also thanks for the great courses and an even better weekend!! You guys and gals are AWESOME!


----------



## gray bomber (Jul 13, 2014)

BobbyNSian03 said:


> Thank you RBO for a great State Shoot!  Also thanks for the great courses and an even better weekend!! You guys and gals are AWESOME!


 Congrats Sian on a top 3 finish!! Good job! Ridgeland was represented well this weekend lol....


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 13, 2014)

gray bomber said:


> Congrats Sian on a top 3 finish!! Good job! Ridgeland was represented well this weekend lol....



Thank you!!! Congrats on your 2nd place!!


----------

